# [SOLVED] kernel compile error: arch/x86/entry/thunk_64.o: wa

## Joseph_sys

I'm trying to make some minor changes to my kernel: 5.4.80

```
Disabled:

 - [ ]   NTFS write support

Enabled:

<*> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support
```

When I try to compile the kernel I get an error message:

```
...

  AS      arch/x86/entry/entry_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/entry/thunk_64.o

arch/x86/entry/thunk_64.o: warning: objtool: missing symbol table

make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:348: arch/x86/entry/thunk_64.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Deleting file 'arch/x86/entry/thunk_64.o'

make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:500: arch/x86/entry] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:1729: arch/x86] Error 2

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 3.0.20 (python 3.9.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-10.3.0, glibc-2.33-r1, 5.4.80-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.80-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_5_1400_Quad-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:    16392964 total,  14546376 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 06 Oct 2021 02:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 08f45c08cfe42e0e63d0f1691e78e21a2e06dead

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p0) 2.37

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.34.0-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.8.12::gentoo, 3.9.6_p2::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.53.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.20.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.43.5::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.37_p1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

brother-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/brother-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

Local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 99999999

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA @FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/spool/fax/etc /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /var/spool/fax/etc/xferfaxlog"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y --keep-going --with-bdeps=y"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8 -l8"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 apache2 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cleartype cli corefonts crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif fam flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 java jpeg kpathsea lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc lock mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 qtk readline scanner sdl seccomp session spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tetex thunar tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2019" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en en-CA" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" SANE_BACKENDS="fujitsu epson2" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" VOICEMAIL_STORAGE="file" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS
```

Last edited by Joseph_sys on Tue Nov 02, 2021 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pietinger

Have you changed your config via "make menuconfig" or via edit .config ?

You know that enabling of FUSE automatically enables:

```
Selects: FS_POSIX_ACL [=y]
```

which is invisible (you will not see it even with using "z") ?

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Have you changed your config via "make menuconfig" or via edit .config ?
> 
> You know that enabling of FUSE automatically enables:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I used: "make menuconfig"

But disabling " < > FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support"

is still giving me same error, when trying to compile the kernel.

----------

## pietinger

What happens if you do a "make clean" before ?

----------

## pietinger

If this doesnt help, please try:

1. cp your .config to a save place

2. "make distclean"

3. cp your .config back to /usr/src/linux

4. "make oldconfig"

5. Set FUSE via "make menuconfig"

6. Try again your "make"

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> If this doesnt help, please try:
> 
> 1. cp your .config to a save place
> 
> 2. "make distclean"
> ...

 

Yes, I did try "make clean" - it didn't help.

I've tired as per your instruction above, same error:

```
  AS      arch/x86/entry/thunk_64.o

arch/x86/entry/thunk_64.o: warning: objtool: missing symbol table

make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:348: arch/x86/entry/thunk_64.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Deleting file 'arch/x86/entry/thunk_64.o'

make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:500: arch/x86/entry] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:1729: arch/x86] Error 2
```

Folks having same issue whey they try to build linux-5.10.11 as well.

Does it have something to do with new "binutils" ?

----------

## pietinger

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Yes, I did try "make clean" - it didn't help.

 

i am sorry for that.

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Folks having same issue whey they try to build linux-5.10.11 as well.
> 
> Does it have something to do with new "binutils" ?

 

Maybe.

You know 5.4.80 is very old ? (as old as 5.10.11 ?) Now, we are at 5.10.74 for stable and 5.10.76-r1 for unstable)

If I would be in your case, I would try stable 5.4.156

Srry, cant help you further - maybe you would need a binutils expert

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *pietinger wrote:*   

>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   Yes, I did try "make clean" - it didn't help. 
> 
> i am sorry for that.
> 
>  *Joseph_sys wrote:*   Folks having same issue whey they try to build linux-5.10.11 as well.
> ...

 

Thank you for suggestion, it worked!

I installed whatever I had on file: linux-5.10.61-gentoo

Compiling kernel work as expected. 

Thank you again!

----------

